# What kind of cut is this?



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Louis needs a new haircut for the summer and I'd like something like the picture I've attached...what should I tell a groomer to achieve this type of cut?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Take the picture with you and let the groomer work from it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Be aware that that dog in the picture isn't freshly groomed, but make sure to tell your groomer to only scissor by the eyes, not shave down the muzzle.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

On the blog it was posted, they said it was a fresh groom :S


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh goodness :x that groomer does not scissor heads very well


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

haha, I just like the body and don't want them to touch Lou's face other than to even up the sides (he's got some little pieces that are longer than others)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh okay good! Tell them to just scissor the fly aways, but still definitely not to shave down his muzzle (that's key to a nice teddy head) I'd ask for a 5/8" blade on body, rounded feet, leave the tail


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! That's exactly what I needed to know!! After Louis' last terrible groom job, he was shaved down so that he was nearly unrecognizable and lost his adorable face, I've become really weary...this is his first full groom in a while, took months to grow his hair out again.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I would say 5/8" or whatever length you want LEFT ON all over.. round feet, tbh( i prefer round), trim ears.. or not.. trim tail.. slightlty, half off, or not... I agree I hate to see shaved noses unless it has no nose like some shihtzus lol or on a poodle face! The dog in the pic has maltese type of hair.. I was grooming a malt mix today and I loathed how nice it looked after I ran my clippers over it but if I touched the coat it looked.. well eewww.. Yeah that head could have looked better, but hey its not my style anyway. It wouldnt hurt to take a pic to your groomer.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Yikes, that groomer needs to learn how to blow dry properly! I bet she kennel dries her dogs. Anyways, I would show them the picture and tell them exactly how much hair you want left ON your dog. Make sure they understand that....sometimes us groomers get confused and think you are asking us to take "x" amount OFF! Which could end in disaster.  And then reiterate to only trim the eye corners, and just neaten the head. It's appalling to me how many groomers can't follow instructions...it's no wonder you are leery of using us!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

1. take the picture.
2. as others have stated- just scissor the scragglies on the face & no nose shaving
3. make sure that YOU have taken a comb to your dogs coats before the grooming & that you can easily get the comb from the skin on out to the end of the coat. That way there is NO WAY a groomer can say "oh, your dog was matted so I shaved it." If any questions then have the groomer with comb in hand go over your dog. That way it ensures a fluffy dog & not a naked one.
4. You might take in other pictures as well.

I tend towards the Japanese style of faces vs. the American Teddy look. You might like this look or you might hate the look but I tend to take more off the beard & try to create an arch over the nose. I also prefer shorter ears so it frames the face.


----------

